

Gaming Company Sues Forum for Trademark Violations Function or Something - dbEsq
http://pavlovskitchen.wordpress.com/2010/05/11/gaming-company-sues-gaming-forum-for-trademark-violations-and-umm-overthrow-of-companys-marketing-function-or-something/

======
diziet
The company in question, Games Workshop, has a reputation for being even more
draconian than Apple in mistreating customers while exploiting the large fan
base. That's what happens when you have products that make your users wear
pink goggles and conjure an idealistic image about them.

~~~
dbEsq
I heard about that about them also. I don't know much about that forum, but I
would think that anything that encourages your customers to be more involved
in your product would be a good thing.

------
wlievens
Tangential point: I don't get it... the guy makes fantasy games and he's never
heard of Warhammer? Or was that irony that I somehow didn't get?

~~~
mattmanser
If it is supposed to be irony, I didn't get it either.

This sounds to me like the tabletop game lawyers, who have always been
litigious given their money making scheme is selling miniatures worth pennies
for pounds, stepping on the shoes of the MMORPG. Then again afaik the MMORPG
has turned into a flop.

